# Regarding Eclipse hanz zimmer strings song by ashton gleckman



## Doomdivine (Mar 17, 2022)

Hi , needed a small favour from you guys, does anyone have the original lossless WAV file of this song named Eclipse Hanz Zimmer strings made by ashton gleckman 3 years ago, as in the original youtube video, the link for the file download is broken.
Im refeering to this video: 


Also if you guys have the cubase project, does anyone have the indiivual stems of this song?

I dont have cubase, so if anyone does find the project file, please send the stems as well.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 17, 2022)

Maybe [at]ashtongleckman can help you?

Edit: deleted direct @ mention. OP apparently already contacted mister Gleckman; I wasn’t aware of that.


----------



## Doomdivine (Mar 17, 2022)

He doesnt have the project file either, so 3 years ago apparently it was available, it was available but somehow its been deleted now, so i thought that just in case someone downloaded it 3 years back when it was available, and has the project file still, he could give me the stems/ stereo WAV?


----------



## Doomdivine (Mar 17, 2022)

I checked this video recently, so from the comments on the video i came to know that it was available 3 years ago.


----------



## Doomdivine (Mar 17, 2022)

I think the only option i have is to ask him to make it again, until someone by chance has it.


----------

